# What harness do you use?



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

We started Lily (MAS) with an EZ-Walk harness for her own safety but quickly changed to a Julius K9 per advice of our agility instructor. Recently I found Brilliant K9 and won't go back. 

I would suggest reading about performance dogs and the no-pull harnesses as there are concerns of gait and structure issues.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions!

I hadn't heard about gait or structure issues, I'll read into it. Luckily he rarely pulls so its not really hindering him. I just got it because I liked how fast and easy it was to put on and take off, not really for its real purpose of pulling. Now you've got me paranoid...I don't want to use it anymore!! lol

I want to get a harness for performance activities and one for our daily walks. I'll look into both brilliantk9 and the julius and see what I like better. But I still need to find an everyday harness.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pinkaholic Puppia Soft Dog Harness Dress Sprinkles Blue s M L | eBay

I like Puppia harnesses.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I second caution on the easy walk harness. I've seen it personally. I have always used Rogz brand harnesses ( doesn't hurt that I sell them). I like because they are very adjustable so you can get that perfect fit ( big o ring centers on breastbone) and guaranteed against breakage and chewing.


----------



## Hyshnari (Jun 23, 2014)

If you are specifically looking for a front-attaching harness, RuffWear just recently created one called the "Front Range" harness:

Ruffwear Front Range? Harness - a Comfortable Dog Harness With Two Leash Attachment Points, Including a Chest Attachment Point

It has some neat features, but is also pretty darn thick as it's designed for pretty active dogs, and has two buckles to put it on (though you can choose just to not unclip one of them ever). The problem with this harness (and is the same with the easywalk) is that you really do have to be diligent about fitting it correctly. I saw some reviews complaining about the harness "digging into the neck"... uh... no, it doesn't - you just put it on completely wrong - it should sit as low as possible on the neck, nowhere near the throat.

The last downside of the Ruffwear harness is that the attachment point is pretty thick, so very small leash buckles won't clip on it very easy. Standard leashes should work fine, but if you've got a really thin cat leash, you might not be able to use it with this harness.

It's also pricey, but I get a discount so it doesn't affect me as much. I will say that their stuff lasts FOREVER, and they really do stand by their warrantee (they sent me a completely new harness when one of my buckles broke, and let me keep the old one since the buckle that broke was for a backpack attachment, and the harness part could still be used).

I see a LOT of the "armpit rubbing" complaints on easywalks. Some of it is from an improperly fitted harness, sometimes it's just unavoidable. I really do wish they'd consider making padded ones - even then, it's mostly chafing. You can always sew your own fleece material onto the harness to soften it, but it sounds like he's growing out of it anyway.


----------



## Hyshnari (Jun 23, 2014)

I also just stumbled across this harness (I have no experience with it, but it seems nice):

Walk In Sync - The Easiest and Most Humane Way to Walk and Train Your Dog - Walk In Sync Sport Harness & Leash


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I've given the "Web Master" by Ruffwear a shot with Hazel and I have to say, I'm very impressed. 

She also has just a run-of-the-mile, nothing fancy step in harness that I've been using since she was a tiny puppy (well, not the exact same one dice she was tiny, we did have to get a new one before I was ready for her "real" harness.). 

I have been very impressed with how easy the Ruffwear is to get on and off her. It slips right over her head, pull her front leg trough and then 2 clips on the side. I feel like I have a lot of control over her with it. I love the handle and use it for lifting assistance into and out of the car as well as over things while on trails. I also have used the handle a few times to keep her RIGHT next to me for some reason.

I am finding that I like having the 2 very different harness styles to pick between. I like her very simple step in harness for under her lift jacket. I know I can clip right onto the life jacket but I like having her harness on invade we take the jacket off. I also like it for times when I think she's going to get wet or dirty, it seems easier to wash off. And I think I like the old harness better for long car rides. It just seems like it might be a little more comfortable to lay around in. (I know it probably isn't the best for car rides but there just isn't anything out currently that is better.)

Here is Hazel in her new harness. 








And her old harness








The Julius K9 isn't off my list. I think I will end up with one to take the place of the step in harness but I want her to stop growing first.


----------



## Hyshnari (Jun 23, 2014)

All of my dogs have their own webmaster harness (the larger dogs get the palisades pack which is a webmaster with the removable backpack), and we love them for camping. I didn't know if the OP wanted a front-attaching harness specifically.

On the webmaster, though, it's a little tough on my small papillon because the third strap is awfully close to his penis and the straps are as tight as they can possibly get, as long as you can get the straps to avoid the pee-zone, you're fine. A toy poodle might have the same proportions, though, so just be aware that that third strap may take some adjustment for male dogs.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I got quill the julius k9 harness and I love it. I got him the size zero which is for 30 to 50 lbs. It barely fits on the smallest size (actually even a tad smaller then the smallest the front strap should be at) I have loved it so far! SO easy to put on and take off, plus the belly strap is far enough away from his legs that he can run without it rubbing. really don't think he would grow out of it But if he does, I'll give the harness to my sister in law for her cocker spaniel and buy quill a new one!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I had to go to a local store and just buy a basic step-in type harness for the meantime. We'll try it out in the morning and see how we like it. I felt bad knowing the other one was chafing his under arms and didn't want to wait a week or so for a new one to come in the mail.

I think Im going to get the Julius k9 too...I just can't decide on a color. Where can I get custom labels?


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I believe you order it directly from them. I actually got my harness directly from the Las Vegas k9 guys (the only distributor in the us supposedly) and they said it was on their site under wish label. I want to get Quill some custom labels but don't know what to put other than his name. Maybe Star Lord since that's who I named him after... (Peter Quill)


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Star Lord would be way awesome!

If I got one for Hazel I think I'd do "Hazel" on one side and "Nutty" on the other because we always say she's Hazel Nutty.

Or maybe "Hazel" and "Alpaca Head" because right now the way she is cut when she stands up and gazes at me over her X-Pen her head looks like an Alpaca head so I've taken to calling her Alpaca Head sometimes. 

I guess I could just get 3 labels. (It's just money, right? Hehe!)


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm looking at the Julius K9 harnesses and there are several kinds - i.e. power harness and innova -- cocojen what was the one you got for Quill that fits a standard well?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Their USA site is under construction (it says the site I'm looking for is unavailable?) so I can't order from there. I got the size 0 power harness off of amazon. He is so lean and narrow I think it will fit him well...he is right around 45 pounds and it says it fits 30-55 pounds. I got him the dark blue.

I think I am going to put "poodlepower" on one side and "agility" or his name on the other. Can't decide! lol

I found a few websites that make custom labels for the harness, but I don't know wether to trust them or not...


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I want to get Naira a harness but don't want to buy a new one when she grows. Grrr


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Naira said:


> I want to get Naira a harness but don't want to buy a new one when she grows. Grrr



Do like I did and just get her a simple pet store harness right now and then in a few months you can get her a nice expensive one that really fits your needs. 

Hazel's cheap harness cost maybe $15 and I've for sure gotten $15 use out of it and don't plan to stop using it any time soon. Now she isn't full grown yet but she is close enough that she fits well in a size range. Like, she is grown enough that I know she won't outgrow a 30-50 pound harness. Or like the Ruffwear goes by chest size, she wears a Small but is at the bottom end of the small so I don't see her ever outgrowing it even though she isn't finished growing.

Her Ruffwear I just got in late February so she was about 6 months old. If she'd been at the top end of the size chart for the Small then I might have waited longer.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I purchased the Julius K9 online from Outrunner Dog Gear and the Brilliant K9 at a dog show and directly from their website. Both offer custom labels that can be used on either harness. Brilliant K9 offers more color combinations for the labels - Bella has "Bella" and "Agility" in sparkling pink.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Pinkaholic Puppia Soft Dog Harness Dress Sprinkles Blue s M L | eBay
> 
> I like Puppia harnesses.


Bella has a Puppia mesh harness - they had one small enough to fit her as a tiny puppy - great stuff.


----------



## Erica (Feb 28, 2015)

I also advise against the EasyWalk, or any harness that has a strap going straight across the shoulders. Even off-leash, the strap interferes with their gait.

I had a FrontRange for Delta for a bit, but he really didn't like it and the stiffness of the fabric bothered him. I will admit he is a picky little booger about harnesses, but I personally didn't like how far up on the chest it sat; if he put his head down, it pressed on his throat, which defeats part of the purpose of harnesses for me.

What we have now, and which doesn't seem to be bothering or matting him, is an "Original Fleece Lined Harness" and a "Perfect Fit" harness, both ordered from CleanRun.com. They're very well made, won't irritate skin, and so far aren't matting Delta's fur at all! The PF is pretty expensive, but the OFLH is easy to put on and works great. No front-clip on the OFLH, though. The PF has a front clip.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

His harness just came in the mail! I think it fits nicely, if I were to get a size bigger (this is size 0) I think it'd be a tad too big. The belly strap still has a few inches to loosen if need be as does the chest strap. I think it will last him through the rest of his growing, he slowed down quite a bit. He's 24 inches and 47 pounds at 11 months...he's very narrow/lean

I loosened the chest strap some after taking the pics, it looked too tight when I looked at the pics again...like it was digging the harness into his shoulders. 




Does it look okay on him or should I exchange for a bigger size?

ETA: now thinking about it I'm going to exchange for a size 1 just incase he grows a bit more...that way I don't have to buy another in a few months.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I was also looking at this harness for our everyday walking harness...can't decide if I like it or not. hmmmmm
Go-Tech Adventure Harness | Dog Active Harness


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Pepper has a Hurtta and a perfect fit harness by Dog games . Both are great.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Not front attached, but Brooks has a Comfortflex that we like quite a lot


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Michelle, that harness looks great on Yuki! What kind is it exactly? Did you decide to go with the size 1 after? I can see it is a Julius K9 but when I look them up there are several kinds - would you share the full name of this one, please?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I ordered from amazon BUT it was shipped through Julius K9...make sure it isn't a random 3rd party dealer, I know people haven't had the best of luck with other dealers after reading the reviews. They shipped FAST...I got it in 2 or 3 days. I was so excited!! 

It is called Julius K9 power harness. This is size 0 and it fits him wonderfully but with him being 11 months I'm thinking he has a tad bit of growing left to do so he may outgrow it...so I'm debating if I should exchange for a size 1 but I think it will look huge and bulky on him (looking at pics it is much bulkier looking...like it'd look good on a lab). So I may keep it and order a size larger later on if need be and sell this one on ebay. He is 27 inches in the girth/chest so he can fit either size...such a dilema lol.

Do you think this harness looks too small on him? Or does the fit look okay?

Here is a link to the page if the link will work for you! You can see the "bulky" looking difference looking at the pics of sizes 0 and 1 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GYZTTKC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I just noticed they make a "baby" one and I'm SO tempted to get it for Atticus. He is so touchy with his legs its annoying to get his step in harness on...PLUS he'd look super cute lol


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Michelle, I think that harness looks well-fitting on Yuki. As you said, if he grows a lot more, you can sell that one and get the next size up. I'd go that route, if you can. The harness I have for Dulcie right now is too large (it replaced a medium which was too tight - and she seems to be in between) and too large has its own issues for sure. Like sliding over and possibly bothering her. These ill-fitting harnesses are why I am looking at this thread and am interested in the one you got Yuki which looks like just the thing! Thanks for the information.

YES! I saw that they have "baby" sizes - I was thinking they would fit a toy. I bet it might be just the thing for Atticus.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I've just used your link and I've ordered it in size 0 in purple for Dulcie.  Looking at Yuki's photo was so helpful! Thatnk you for posting it! DUlcie is about 22-23 inches at the shoulder and weighs less than 40 pounds, so I am thinking the size 0 will be perfect for her.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The size 0 should fit her great! Yuki is 24 inches tall and 47 pounds, and his chest/girth are 27 so right in the middle of the description. I was just worried it was a little too small.

I walked him in it this morning and he seems to love it and I have a lot of control.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I just ordered one for Atticus! I couldn't help myself...they're going to be twins  now to go find labels for Atticus...lol I just got Yukis labels. He has one that says fast-n-furious and another that says agility.

Atticus has a collection of harnesses, collars and clothing....not that he needs anymore lol. They're both just super spoiled.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I went to Petsmart and got Naira a new collar, leash and harness. She really out grew her original set. Now she has the Kong medium harness. 

I really love walking her in the harness! We just came back from a walk. She pulls way less in it, she looks more comfortable and I feel more comfortable. She still goes bananas when she sees a person and starts jumping to get to them. The funny thing is the certain people I do let pet her (can't stop every 30 seconds) once she finally gets to them she sits for the pet and acts calm. the exciting part to her is getting to that person I guess. *rolls eyes* 

After dealing with the OPPOSITE problem for a decade, I much prefer a dog that is really excited to meet people. However the jumping she's doing when she sees people is quite embarrassing so that'll be our next big task to work on. Luckily I live near a college campus and have so many people see me walking her all the time that would love to help. 


This is her new stuff...she will definitely have to grow into it a bit, but the size below it was way too small. I love the color. We saw a large standard poodle in Petsmart today and Naira literally looked microscopic next to it. I should have taken a pic.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I like this harness because it has a handle on the back that can be used for a seat belt, AND to pick the dog up quickly if needed.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I swear by my EZ-Dog harness!!! They come in various sizes and colors, and are very comfortable for the dog. Instead of essentially just straps like the easy walk(i trained Ruby with one of those too and noticed the same thing with rubbing) it has a padded chest plate that is of pliable, soft but woven strong material that eventually molds to the shape of the dogs chest after a few times of wearing it. The thing I love about it is that the hook is at just the right spot so that she can wear her harness underneath a coat when it's cold out and still be comfortable. They sell a hook up for the car as well for this harness and its very good as well. Good luck!!'


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just had to share this photo! I got Atticus a matching harness lol



Nifty, did Dulcie get hers yet?!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this photo!!!! 

P.S. YES! Dulcie's arrived a few days ago and I took pictures but forgot to post one! Resizing one now...


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Here you go!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's Sugarfoot in his. It says "Sugar" on one side and "Foot" on the other, which seemed amusing at the time...



--Q


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That's cool about his name on the sides, Quossom. Where did you get the special patches? Sugarfoot looks very cool!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Dulcie looks cute!!! Do you like it so far?

Sugars so handsome! Yours looks adjusted tighter than mine (the chest strap)...is mine too loose, and sitting too far back? I couldn't find any photos to compare to online to properly fit it. I just didn't want the belly strap in his armpits because he chafs easily


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I LOVE it! It is so perfectly designed so that the straps neither cut too high on the neck nor under the armpits. And it is light and SO EASY to put on! No more fooling around with multiple straps. I just fitted it the first try on, and now it is a simple matter of putting it over her head (it is loose enough to do that without even touching her head - it is on in a microsecond) and then snap the side clasp. Easy peasy!

I think Dulcie enjoys it too. Unlike the previous ill-fitting one, it stays put on her when she is running and playing and I think it is light enough that it barely registers for her, so playing on a long leash is almost like playing off leash.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Glad you got the harnesses! I love mine! I wish I would get notified when someone asks someone specific on here or tags them lol.

I got quill the IDC powerharness. It might be a different version than the ones you guys have. Mine looks more angled... hmm...


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Heres some pics. I think quill was wondering why I didn't take his pic from the front. Lol


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

What am I doing wrong? I ordered Sherlock a Julius after seeing your great photos. We went out and he slipped right out of it. I tightened it and he slipped out of it. I tightened it to where I couldn't get my fingers under it....same result. I have moved the chest strap back and forth taking it as far back as I can - it is almost under his belly. I have a size zero. His chest size is 24" and he is about 40 lbs. This is the size they list for him on the site. I would have to go to a mini but I don't think that is the issue. I can still tighten the strap more but this dog seems to be like a rat that can compress his ribs to get under the door. Help!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh wow! Sherlock may need to take a second name - Houdini! I would not have thought this harness could come off like that. Maybe it can - it must because Sherlock managed it! Does he try to wriggle out of most collars or harnesses?

I have to put Dulcie's on her right now and see if this is possible for her!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

nifty said:


> Oh wow! Sherlock may need to take a second name - Houdini! I would not have thought this harness could come off like that. Maybe it can - it must because Sherlock managed it! Does he try to wriggle out of most collars or harnesses?
> 
> I have to put Dulcie's on her right now and see if this is possible for her!



He backs up and wriggles like a fish. I have looked at some reviews now and seen I'm not the first with the problem. They sell a safety "I" harness for size 1>. But you can't attach it to a Martengale collar which is what I own the most of. Plus, our size is 0.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

nifty said:


> That's cool about his name on the sides, Quossom. Where did you get the special patches? Sugarfoot looks very cool!


I got them from the same guy where I got the harness. They're very popular with the agility crowd and everyone has clever sayings on theirs. :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

Some people have that issue with the harness. They do make a chest pad the connects the belly strap and chest strap. It makes it harder to get out of. Might be something worth looking into...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't had that issue, how scary! When Yuki gets scared he backs up very fast and pulls against it but doesn't seem like he can get out of it...he doesn't wiggle/thrash around tho so maybe thats why? I have it so I can fit 2 fingers under the belly strap and I have the chest strap loose enough so the harness sits right behind his shoulders...if I have it tighter I feel like it pushes against his throat when he sniffs the ground.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The Opera Poodle said:


> What am I doing wrong? I ordered Sherlock a Julius after seeing your great photos. We went out and he slipped right out of it. I tightened it and he slipped out of it. I tightened it to where I couldn't get my fingers under it....same result. I have moved the chest strap back and forth taking it as far back as I can - it is almost under his belly. I have a size zero. His chest size is 24" and he is about 40 lbs. This is the size they list for him on the site. I would have to go to a mini but I don't think that is the issue. I can still tighten the strap more but this dog seems to be like a rat that can compress his ribs to get under the door. Help!



There is a brand of harness that to this day, almost twenty years after my Tika slipped it and was hit by a car, still carries a warning label stating that a young active dog can escape a properly worn harness - it was part of my settlement with the company.
I don't bother telling people that often because so many people love the things, and will argue with me, but I hate them.
When I was training Timi with an easy walk, I used two leashes - one attached to her collar, and one to the harness. I would NEVER use just a harness. They give you a feeling of security that you shouldn't have.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> There is a brand of harness that to this day, almost twenty years after my Tika slipped it and was hit by a car, still carries a warning label stating that a young active dog can escape a properly worn harness - it was part of my settlement with the company.
> I don't bother telling people that often because so many people love the things, and will argue with me, but I hate them.
> When I was training Timi with an easy walk, I used two leashes - one attached to her collar, and one to the harness. I would NEVER use just a harness. They give you a feeling of security that you shouldn't have.


So sorry about Tika. I took Sherlock by the vet office to ask their advice. They adjusted it for me and then when we went straight to Petsmart to get a treat for them being good at the vet he went right out of it. Fortunately, I had latched a connector to a collar just in case. I emailed the company but haven't heard back from them. They make what is called a safety connector but it is for size 1 and up. Guess I will be sending this back and starting from scratch if they don't answer soon.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It sounds like Sherlock really is a little Houdini. Yes, a differently designed harness sounds like the answer there!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear that tinypoodles, and something to be aware of. Abbey wears nothing but harnesses, I've never had a problem with her getting out of them but I will definitely be more aware after hearing this.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Quossom, I found a site that makes the patches! I ordered two for Dulcie - one will say "In Training" and the other will say "Ask To Pet"

LOL We shall see if people read the "Ask To Pet" one!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

That is really weird about that harness. I don't think Naira could slip out of hers. Maybe she could but doesn't have the desire to. 

I would actually be interested to see a video of Sherlock doing this (in a fenced environment of course).


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Naira said:


> That is really weird about that harness. I don't think Naira could slip out of hers. Maybe she could but doesn't have the desire to.
> 
> I would actually be interested to see a video of Sherlock doing this (in a fenced environment of course).


Me, too! IT would be helpful to see what we might need to watch for!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that backing up is usually how they get out of them.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

You might look at the Web Master by Ruffwear then. It has a belly band and a chest band and you have to step a leg through the neck area. I read a lot of reviews in it and there were many people who had dogs slip out of other harness who said they couldn't slip out of the Ruffwear. 

Ruffwear also has another harness that looks like the Web Master but has straps that goes behind their back legs. It is designed more for lifting them but it might work for you. 

I wonder if you could use a coupler like device to go from the leash to a collar in case he slips out again but that way you wouldn't have to hold 2 leashes.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Naira said:


> That is really weird about that harness. I don't think Naira could slip out of hers. Maybe she could but doesn't have the desire to.
> 
> I would actually be interested to see a video of Sherlock doing this (in a fenced environment of course).


I will try. My problem is holding a camera, the leash, and dealing with the jerking he does. My fenced area is very small and there is not reason for him to want to get out of it there. The problem occurs when we have walked the neighborhood, or at Petsmart where he is wanting to get away from a dog or get to a dog. I guess I could tie the leash to something and then walk away and film him when he panics he is being left, but that seems a little meaner than I have the ability to be.

Look at the picture of him. As soon as he jerks enough where the back strap is over the largest barrel part of his chest, it is just a matter of him backing out of it. Poodles are not suppose to be a breed who's ribs collapse as much as dogs breed for tunneling for prey like terriers, but they still have give to the rib cage (just learned that from vet.) For those of you who have the harness, put it on your arm like your hand is the head. Now pull it like it is going over the head and imagine the front legs going through the back straps (visualize your dog laying with his legs out in front of him and you can see they can get them straight enough that it is a then a straight shot to pull out of the back strap.) 

If I figure out a way to get a video I will.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

itzmeigh said:


> You might look at the Web Master by Ruffwear then. It has a belly band and a chest band and you have to step a leg through the neck area. I read a lot of reviews in it and there were many people who had dogs slip out of other harness who said they couldn't slip out of the Ruffwear.
> 
> Ruffwear also has another harness that looks like the Web Master but has straps that goes behind their back legs. It is designed more for lifting them but it might work for you.
> 
> I wonder if you could use a coupler like device to go from the leash to a collar in case he slips out again but that way you wouldn't have to hold 2 leashes.


What I have done till I figure it out is put a coupler attached to his leash and collar then attached to the one leash to the harness so I have not needed two leashes. The problem with this is the coupler hits against him when he walks and it bothers him and he bites at it. 

I think the solution is a different harness. Thank you for the Ruffwear suggestion. Looking into it now. 

I do wish there were warnings with some of these harnesses that some dogs could escape. With a collar, it is usually user error when a dog gets out for them not putting it on tight enough. This is a design flaw with this very trendy harness. Months ago, I was downtown and heard screaming and turned around to see a GSD just barely make it through heavy traffic without getting hit. The owner was chasing it, calling, and holding the leash and collar. Myself and three others all dived for the dog and were able to get enough arms around it to hold it. (After I thought about being bit for grabbing a strange dog.) The woman sat down on the sidewalk beside her dog and cried and cried. We were all shook up. The dog got spooked by a horn honking and bolted right out of a very nice, inappropriately fit collar. This is when I started exclusively using a Martengale. But then I started worrying about trachea damage. For people buying this harness thinking it is a safer option, it is setting them up for heartbreak. 

I have looked at Sherlock some nights and wondered if I should rehome him to a rural family. He gets so excited about chasing things that the city with stray dogs, cats, squirrels, police on horses, horse drawn carriages, and small children with ice cream cones has him always breaking heel. Not to mention he spooks at pit bulls, skate boards, and people wearing hoodies that want to pet him. I want him to have a long long life. The other option would be keeping him in all the time. I think he would die of depression. We go out two to three times a day - weather permitting. He would go six or seven times if he could. Watching TV keeps him busy, but it isn't the same as the new smells and dog parks that let him run full speed. My heart hurts. I'm getting off the computer and playing a game of "bug" with my babies.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, I feel sorry for you -Teaka is not wired to be a city dog either - I don't know how I would have managed her if she had not been small.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I got a reply back from Julius-K9 that read:



> Hello Kim,
> 
> thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> ...


His own site sells a I-safety belt for the harness for "active dogs that have a tendency to slip out from the harness." And he tells me it is impossible? Sherlock is right in the middle of the size 0 and I, my vet, and the nice lady at Petsmart all have adjusted it every way but purple. I saw it. My vet saw it. The people in Petsmart saw it. No matter how tight the harness is, a dog can back right out of it. Beware with yours if you have a dog that spooks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The Opera Poodle said:


> I got a reply back from Julius-K9 that read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, saying a dog cannot get out of a harness is a dangerous statement! The harness that Tika wore now carries a label stating that a dog can escape a properly adjusted harness!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know if they make them for big dogs, but look for a "step-in" harness. I think that they are the least escapeable style of harness if you really want one.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I ordered Hans a BrilliantK9 harness last week...I'll post pics of him in the harness when it gets here (I don't think it has shipped yet). I got him the Medium in the "Lucy style" because that is what they recommended after I sent them pics and measurements. 

I emailed them to see when it will ship...if it is going to be a while longer, I may order him a Julius K9 IDC powerharness to use in the meantime. He has a step in harness, but I can't get it adjusted right anymore. No matter what I do it rubs his armpits. I'm a little curious to see the difference in the fit between the BrilliantK9 and the Julius K9, too.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I don't know if they make them for big dogs, but look for a "step-in" harness. I think that they are the least escapeable style of harness if you really want one.



One thing to be careful of with Step In harnesses is that they have 2 d-rings that the leash clip needs to pass thought. I have had a few times where with the correct movement one of the d-rings pops out of the leash clip and when this happens the top buckle can pop open. 

Also, our Not-a-poodle can easily slip any harness I've put on her (I have NOT tried the Ruffwear but I guess I could, it would fit her.) her body is just an odd shape and with the right movement she has no trouble backing out of a harness. (She has a conventional harness and a step-in harness.). 

Her saving grace is that she has an incredible recall and I don't put her in a situation where she would want to slip out. (She only does it if I tie her and walk off.). And she isn't really very motivated to slip and run. She's stocky build and even when young really couldn't run too far too fast. 

I don't see how she would be able to slip out of the Ruffwear because the second strap really goes on their belly which is slimmer then her chest. When I get home tonight I'll put the 3 different style harnesses on her and demonstrate how she slips them. (I won't put her in stress, if she can wiggle out then I can slip it off, I'll just see if I can slip them each off of her.)

Hazel and Cotton can wear the same size range of harness so Hazel's Ruffwear should fit Cotton fine for demonstration. 

If he's a really talented Houdini then maybe custom make a coupler type piece that will connect from the collar to the harness to the leash but won't be so long that it would flop on his back and annoy him. You can buy clips at places like Lowes and you could use a bit of paracord so it would be light weight but strong.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans just got his BrilliantK9 harness yesterday so I wanted to add some pictures to this thread. His is a Lucy fit Medium, which is what the rep recommended after I emailed pics and measurements. It seems to fit perfectly. He had a step in style harness before but I couldn't keep it from rubbing his armpits (he wears his harness most of the day). 

I don't think there is any way the BrilliantK9 will rub like is old one, and it seems like it doesn't interfere with his stride either - he was moving better with the new harness. He had it on for a while yesterday, and even after an hour of playing with another dog it stayed in place. 

Also, I've never had a problem with him backing out of a harness, but I did try to pull this one off over his head to see if he could get out of it. There is no way I could pull it off...the way the belly band is behind the biggest part of his chest it never slipped forward even though I was pulling. I don't have it adjusted super tight or anything either.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

One more pic- my iPad will only post one at a time


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks nice! I like it. 

(Are you using the app on the iPad? In you use the app then you can post 9 pictures at a time super easy from your camera roll.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What I see with some of these harnesses and their design is that there's nothing up around the front near the neck...behind the neck close enough. There's a big gap. I can't explain what I mean. Dang. Anyhow, I see too much opened space where naturally, if they pull back or if they're able to wiggle can slip right out if it's not super tight...unless I'm not seeing something right. Oh I don't know... I just feel better with something up closer to and around the base of the neck...between the neck and withers I guess.

See how this is up around the neck almost...forward of the shoulders? So it's smaller diameter than the shoulders are wide. Look at all the views. 

Casual Canine American Flag Blue Neoprene Dog Harness - DogSupplies.com

This is the type of harness (not the exact brand) that I use and have used. I have never had a dog slip out of one. When Maurice was a wee baby...when I first got him, I had to get him a kitty harness because no dog harness would fit him. LOL. It wasn't a comfort mesh harness though.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> There is a brand of harness that to this day, almost twenty years after my Tika slipped it and was hit by a car, still carries a warning label stating that a young active dog can escape a properly worn harness - it was part of my settlement with the company.
> I don't bother telling people that often because so many people love the things, and will argue with me, but I hate them.
> When I was training Timi with an easy walk, I used two leashes - one attached to her collar, and one to the harness. I would NEVER use just a harness. They give you a feeling of security that you shouldn't have.


That is just so sad. I am so sorry. How can they even make something where they have to make a warning like that?


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> What I see with some of these harnesses and their design is that there's nothing up around the front near the neck...behind the neck close enough. There's a big gap. I can't explain what I mean. Dang. Anyhow, I see too much opened space where naturally, if they pull back or if they're able to wiggle can slip right out if it's not super tight...unless I'm not seeing something right. Oh I don't know... I just feel better with something up closer to and around the base of the neck...between the neck and withers I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet my NotAPoodle could slip that harness. For her it is about the way her body is built. She can slip absolutely any collar (except a martingale or other tightening type collar and even then I wouldn't be surprised if she could slip one under exactly the right conditions.)

For her it is because her neck is bigger than her head then her chest is bigger than her neck. Her belly slims down again which is why I think she wouldn't be able to slip something with a belly band (a strap past her ribs.) 

But I do agree that something in that style could be helpful on something like a poodle where they head tends to be slightly larger then their neck. 

Personally I don't believe there is a harness on the market that no dog can slip out of. It really comes down to finding the right straps in the right places for each dog. I haven't had a chance to try Hazel's harness on Cotton, I have just been wiped out after work the last few days. I'll try to get around to it.

I think it just comes down to trial and error for a while until you find what works. Until you're sure your dog won't slip its best to have a backup in place just in case.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My old mini Fannie (Flower's mom) could and did slip out of everything harnesses/collars when she got into a blind panic, and I mean everything, only diligence and constant training helped her extremely nervous nature.


----------

